# Netscape 6 (rockt)



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. Dezember 2000)

Hab mit dem schlechte erfahrungen gemacht... Seite wurde falsch angezeigt usw.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (13. Dezember 2000)

Unter Linux ist der neue Netscape schneckenlahm, insbesondere das mitgelieferte Programm "Netscape Messenger" braucht Ewigkeiten zum Anzeigen der unterschiedlichen Mails und Konten. Viel besser gefällt mir da der neue Opera 5.0, der ist turboschnell, kann auch Style-Sheets, stellt leider aber einige Seiten nicht korrekt dar (u.a. dieses Infoboard oder auch http://www.sport1.de).

Nix für ungut, ich warte auf den neuen Internet Explorer 6, wenngleich der 5.5 für mich immer noch das non plus ultra bleibt...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (13. Dezember 2000)

freue mich auch schon auf die erste öffentliche beta vom ie6...


----------



## Takarou (30. Dezember 2000)

*Netscape suckZ*

Hi Forum,

es gab mal eine Zeit, da hätte ich nichts auf Netscape kommen lassen,
aber leider kriegen die Jungs seit Netscape 3 nichts mehr auf die Reihe.

Das Problem bei Netscape 6 ist, das der komplette Debugging-Code der Betas noch enthalten ist, und der Navigator dadurch beim Webseiten rendern voll in die Knie geht.

Deswegen ist das genialste an diesem Browser sein unglaublicher Speed!!! (<- das war ironisch, nur für die, die jetzt die Wlet nicht mehr verstehn!)

Viele Grüßle
t@k@


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. Dezember 2000)

Hab ihn deinstalliert, weil er bei jedem Webseitenaufruf abgek***t ist.

Naja, die versionen 4.x waren ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Klon (30. Dezember 2000)

*NN6*

Tja also ich hab mit NN6 auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, ich hab nen DHTML Menü das in IE ab 4.0 und in NN ab 4.7 funzt. Das muss man erst ma hinkriegen. Das dumme: in NN6 gehts plötzlich net mehr. Auch ne Leistung sich zurück zu bilden  

Das er jetz schöner ausschaut bringt mir net soviel.

Klon


----------



## rolling_a (26. Januar 2001)

obwohl hier schon genug zum thema gesagt wurde,
muss ich noch mal meinen senf dazu geben...
juhuuu, der 6nuller macht endlich den hover...
super... wo sind denn die alt-texte geblieben?
wassn mit dhtml und javascript. dazu is das teil
ein bisschen lahmarschig. netscape ist und bleibt
ein alptraum für jeden programmierer und gehört
verboten!!! meine armen nerven!!!
so!!! das wars dudes!!!


----------



## flashlightz (10. Februar 2001)

*Werde nur den IE benutzen...*

... denn Netscape finde ich langsam und nicht so toll bei Seitenanzeigen. Nur wenn ich HTML-Seiten teste benutze ich ihn.

Aber falls der IE nicht kostenlos wird muss ich mal schaun, auf was ich umsteige.

*Flashlightz*


----------

